# 48 hours of dominance



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Right before I actually start this thread my d e and c keys are on the fuck up. Thus my grammar spelling is going to be a shambles.

My girlfriend and I are having 48 hours of dominance each, and I haven't really got a clue what to do beyond the obvious. I won't be specific with her tastes and such for the sake of her privacy (I don't really care but she will.) 

So yeah, the floor is now yours... What should I do?​


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

well, be careful. Alot of people might think about this incorrectly. Having a maid/slave might seem like a good idea but will not really benefit you in te long run. Things like cleaning behind the fridge and stove should be avoided although light cleaning done in the nude or a uniform can be fun .Sponge baths are always nice, or have a nice clean shave. Maybe a little bondage and discipline obliously done safely within confines to conform to her taste and level of comfort. Beyond that I may be saying way too much about my own freaky fetishes.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Make her go first and see what she comes up with. Then take your cues from her.

If my boyfriend and I decided to do this, I would ask him to rub my feet (freshly washed and pedicured, of course), rub my shoulders, cook me dinner, draw me a bath and then bring me a glass of wine while I soak. I'd have him make the bed and brush the dog. He'd read me poetry. I'd control the remote for the entire time. If this continued into the bedroom I wouldn't ask for anything other than something I already know he's comfortable with.

Im liking this idea more and more!!!


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Siren said:


> Make her go first and see what she comes up with. Then take your cues from her.
> 
> If my boyfriend and I decided to do this, I would ask him to rub my feet (freshly washed and pedicured, of course), rub my shoulders, cook me dinner, draw me a bath and then bring me a glass of wine while I soak. I'd have him make the bed and brush the dog. He'd read me poetry. I'd control the remote for the entire time. If this continued into the bedroom I wouldn't ask for anything other than something I already know he's comfortable with.
> 
> Im liking this idea more and more!!!



Haha we agreed that I'd go first, which scupers my plan to copy her I'm rather confident I'll be able to work out what to do. Thanks for the input, think she's got something akin to what you want in store for me at any rate.​


----------



## 29885 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ho ho ho. You ask for advice, you let us tell you what to do and you gobble it up with eagerness. Clearly your mistress should have your 48 hours as well. No need to thank me, it's never too late to enjoy who you truly are. :wink:


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, I'd ask for lots of massages and lap dances and we'd have sex in the ways I like. I'd probably pick out some things for her to wear too. Doing stuff with household chores seems a bit tacky to me because it feels like it's not really romantic and that it's just being lazy and using the "game" to try and get out of work. I might ask for small stuff like having her bake cookies. Seeing as how my no. 1 sexual fantasy is a dominatrix, I think if I did something like this I might enjoy my young lady's weekend more, as long as she didn't have me doing stupid stuff like vacuuming the drapes. :laughing:


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

My bf is a dominant in the bedroom... Words are power, man. In the middle of doing something mundane, suddenly pull her close and whisper into her ear what you intend to do to her later. You can get a good read on her reaction and elaborate from there. Have her ask nicely for things you know she already wants....after teasing her for a bit. A little bit of sensory deprivation and light bondage (she can escape from it if she needs to, but it gives the illusion of being subdued) can be hot in the right setting. 

Remember: It's not about being in control; it's about enhancing the experience by making each of you aware of everything you do and say.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I dont know if im the only Domme here, but here are my thoughts on dominance :

Be yourself Don't think that because you are playing the dominant role that you need to be harsh, or that you need to demand anything. When I first accepted the dominant role I was lost for months ; I wasn't sure how to "act". The key is to NOT act. 

Dont do anything out of your character. 

One thing that I would recommend when dealing with a sub/slave is to be direct, and dont change your mind on certain things. It can get confusing for them (Anyone, really) to get unclear directions.

Dont be an asshole.

Someone said it isnt about control. Well, it is. Dominance/submission is all about control and power exchange. 

Research. 

Hmm. Are you really talking about dominance or are you talking about aggressive sexual behavior?

anywho.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

As a side thought that I forgot to include in my first post, this kind of thing is genuinely a really good idea because it lets both parties know what the other really wants and how they feel most loved. So you should try not to be shy about asking for what you really want. I have issues with that too just because dominant men get framed as "The Bad Guy" in our modern world, so I usually try to avoid coming off like that.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Makes me feel kind of awkward sharing this one, but I was doing something similar with an ex of mine and he told me that he wanted to shave my pussy (I normally kept it trimmed). It was really sexy letting go and being that vulnerable because that's the sort of thing where you are trusting the other person to not slip up and cut you. Plus there is the feeling of the water and the shave gel and the coldness of the razor which goes from mundane to foreign when you're not in control of it. I was soaked by the time it was done and when he went down on me afterwards it was one of the best orgasms I have had. So I recommend trying that.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ideas and suggestions have been welcomed. Came up with some on my own in the intervening time... Thanks have been given approprietely and junk.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

bromide said:


> So I recommend trying that.


But only if he has _very_ steady hands. :shocked:


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

MyName said:


> But only if he has _very_ steady hands. :shocked:


Haha, well, if he can shave his face without cutting himself up, he's probably good to go.


----------



## 29885 (Nov 29, 2011)

In the event of the OP's girlfriend being shaven already, the counter-measures taken should obviously be non-surgical hair transplant treatment. In other words, him shaving his leg, or if really daring, his own pubes. Now, this together with skin friendly glue to be placed on his girlfriend's shaven girly parts.

True dominance, fun, and a very strong act to further their pair bonding.


----------

